
Termites act as tiny miners, lead humans to gold - zoowar
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/12/termites-act-as-tiny-miners-lead-humans-to-gold/
======
Crake
"The team found that metals also accumulate in the excretory systems of
termites. The termites then actively rid their bodies of excess metals by
excreting little stones, much like kidney stones in people. According to
Stewart, these excretions are "a driving force in redistribution of metals
near the surface."

Aussie termites crap gold. Learn something new everyday.

